# 2011 Border Run, April 9-10



## jpouchet (Mar 4, 2006)

Wondering if any local SoCal racers are planning on entering the 70 nm (inside course) event? I'm considering options of putting together an entry out of my club, Aventura (Dana Point), or crewing. 

As much as the Newport to Ensenada event as history and a larger field I'm just not interested in sailing into Mexico waters these days. Hence the San Diego finish and all US waters of the Border Run has more appeal. Plus my wife will meet me at the finish!  


Jack


----------



## jpouchet (Mar 4, 2006)

Well so much for that idea! The wife and I just mapped out our travel calendars and family visit schedule for the first half of 2011 and it looks like we go to visit my folks over the race weekend.

Oh well, I'm now holding out for an Easter trip to Catalina.


----------

